# Will a 85 .38 with a normal hammer snag?



## RAINS (Sep 20, 2008)

Going to pick out a new wheel in a week or so but I'm kind of stuck. Looking for a backup pocket gun/super small, tight clothes primary carry gun. Settled on a Taurus m85 ultralight stainless snub. Would like a reg-hammer gun for longer range shooting. As I live in the county. Alas I am very concerned that it will snag something fierce in my pocket. Any thoughts on this guys? Is is possible to carry a hammer snub in a pocket? Perhaps with a pocket holster? Or do I really just need to bite the bullet, give in and buy a DAO snub?





R


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Given what you said, pocket gun in tight clothes, I'd go hammerless for sure. How much are you going to enjoy a lightweight snubbie for long range target shooting anyway? Priority one is a smooth draw from the pocket when needed I would say.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> Given what you said, pocket gun in tight clothes, I'd go hammerless for sure. How much are you going to enjoy a lightweight snubbie for long range target shooting anyway? Priority one is a smooth draw from the pocket when needed I would say.


I agree.

Also, have you consider a small semi-auto, like a P3AT/LCP? No worry about the hammer snag, and even quite a bit smaller since you're considering carry for tighter clothing. Just a thought.:watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

A snubbie is not designed for long-range shooting, but then again, I guess there's nothing that states you can't do it.

A hammered snubbie inside a pants pocket will not snag if you put your thumb on the hammer first, and then pull the revolver out of your pants while keeping your thumb on the hammer.

You mentioned "tight clothes". There's no way I could pocket carry a J-frame or similar while wearing tight pants. If I did pocket carry while in tight pants, I would carry a Ruger LCP or the Kel-Tec that has been mentioned.

PhilR.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

RAINS said:


> Going to pick out a new wheel in a week or so but I'm kind of stuck. Looking for a backup pocket gun/super small, tight clothes primary carry gun. Settled on a Taurus m85 ultralight stainless snub. Would like a reg-hammer gun for longer range shooting. As I live in the county. Alas I am very concerned that it will snag something fierce in my pocket. Any thoughts on this guys? Is is possible to carry a hammer snub in a pocket? Perhaps with a pocket holster? Or do I really just need to bite the bullet, give in and buy a DAO snub?
> 
> R


Hey guy, I have a flash for you. Any kind of carry will print if you are wearing tight clothes. Tight clothes and CCW don't mix. Your clothes don't have to be baggy, but you do have to have some room to hide a gun. If you are wearing skin tight pants a KelTec or LCP is going to show too!

An elderly man makes out in this, everything is bulky or pleated, Dockers and Corduroys! I love sweaters and jackets, makes it easy to carry a big gun!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

A pocket gun isn't going to be much use for long range shooting. Might you be open to the idea of carrying IWB? that opens a few options you wouldn't have with the pocket pistol.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The hammerless design was introduced FOR pocket/CC. Yes, the hammer will snag, and when you don't want it to.

Either buy the hammerless, and shoot it frequently... most owners will learn how to "stack" the trigger, knowing where the release point is, and pulling to that point, and then sqeezing it past. DAO guns can be fired accurately with practice. Ask Jerry Miculek...

Or, buy a small auto with higher capacity, smaller print, and equal reliability. KelTec, Kahr, Ruger, and a few others make good pocket-guns. I carry a P-3AT everywhere, with or without my XDs.

Just part of the routine.

I just blow the pocket lint out of the hammer area once per week.... Completely reliable.

Jeff


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I may have missed it in one of the previous replies but what about a concealed hammer design sigh as the Smith 38 or the Taurus Bodyguard. It gives you the best of all worlds except for the pocket lint in the mechanism issue.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I know Smith makes a model 638 that looks hammerless, but you can actually put your thumb on it and pull it back for single action if you want, yet it does not stick out like traditional hammer and thus wont snag


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You could always cut the pistol's hammer spur off with a hacksaw, clean the cut up with smoothing files, and (if the gun is blue) rub on a little cold blue.
If you're very, very careful, you shouldn't even have to disassemble the pistol. Just close up all openings into the works with removable rags before you start to cut.
The spur adds very little weight to the hammer's fall, so you should experience no difference in function.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

When you trim your own you can leave a small stub but smooth it off to prevent hang up with pocket material.

Theoreticaly you should get a slight increase in primer strike force.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Taurus should make an ultralight 38 version of their 651. It's based on S&W Bodyguard and you can cock it. 651 will put 5 Rem 38+p 158lhp on paper plate at 25 yds[single action].


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

RAINS:
are you confused yet?
in my opinion


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

rains continued
what happened.......
keyboard made a mistake

in my opinion

pocket gun - 380 or hammerless 11oz j frame
ankle gun - glock 26(or similiar) or any j frame
other category of ccw - 4" or any of other 100s out there

long range and ccw don't mix unless you have a shoulder holster with a 6" revolver or longer


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Rains, check out 851UL on Taurus website to see if it would better fit your needs?


----------



## RAINS (Sep 20, 2008)

Guess I should have clarified the meaning of tight clothing. I've been on a weight loss trip and louse clothing to me now means something that is a full size too big. With tight being normal louse carry clothes. (ie any shirt that I can't pack my G21 under!) It is not easy packing when you keep lousing your handgun stabilizing bulges! It looks like the 851UL will work great for me. Anybuddy know where I can order the thing wholesale at a good price. The guns stores around here stink. So I just have a transfer dealer. Thanks for the info guys!




R


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Can't help u there. Might comparison shop among your dealers and see what they'll charge you to order one or do online search among the big online dealers? There was over $100 difference between local dealers on price of 651.


----------



## RAINS (Sep 20, 2008)

The nearest Taurus dealer is 40 bucks in gas away. However I am going to a gun show next weekend. I will ask my gun show buddies where to get one cheap.



R


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

NIB Taurus 85 ULBH. Finish (flat black ) looks and feels like Tennifer. Very slick little pocket carry gun. trigger was very smooth, but heavy enough to be safe in pocket. It also is most accurate of my snubbies. Alternate carry with my 642.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Better picture of the "invisible hammer" on taurus 85ULBH. I know you have already bought hammer for present gun, but anybody else thinking about pocket carry Taurus 85, this is a very viable option.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

good looking gun. Did you put something on your front sight?


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

jeb21 said:


> good looking gun. Did you put something on your front sight?


Yup, Ford Chrome Yellow auto touch up paint. I use it on all of my tactical guns. Different people will be drawn to different colors, this one works for me.

When I shoot fast (Line of sight point shooting), my eyes look for the yellow, when it crosses line of sight,BOOM! I use to swap out my 686 inserts for bright yellow or gold. Red, for some reason, comes out black for me in most circumstances. I then have to consciously line up back and front blacks. Takes too much time. Yellow, BOOM, yellow comes back down, BOOM!

Works for me, don't know about others.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, looks like a good system.


----------



## barnstormer (Mar 20, 2008)

RAINS said:


> Going to pick out a new wheel in a week or so but I'm kind of stuck. Looking for a backup pocket gun/super small, tight clothes primary carry gun. Settled on a Taurus m85 ultralight stainless snub. Would like a reg-hammer gun for longer range shooting. As I live in the county. Alas I am very concerned that it will snag something fierce in my pocket. Any thoughts on this guys? Is is possible to carry a hammer snub in a pocket? Perhaps with a pocket holster? Or do I really just need to bite the bullet, give in and buy a DAO snub?
> 
> R


Buy the 85....I've got one and it's great. Worried about snags? A Nemesis holster works very well.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

Unless you have no job and can spend 8 hours a day five days a week practicing, I'd give up on worrying about needing single action capability for long shots in a snub. It is possible but the guys that do it are pros and they do practice for hours every day to be able to do it.

I carry snubs and only snubs, but I know that they are a 7 yard gun. For the in close shooting they are supurb, but they will not equal a good service revolver or semiauto at 15 yards and more.

I don't really believe that the hammer has to be an issue, but again you will need lots of practice covering that hammer with your thumb when you draw from a pocket. I tried it with a model 60 S&W for a year and tore up my pocket and the holster. redesigning the holster isn't the problem, the material in your pocket is the problem. I found pretty much the same problem when I carried IWB/OWB under a sweatshirt or sweater, I ended up tearing into something.

Most of us that carry snubs fire them DAO all of the time anyways. You don't precision aim at 5-7 yards , you cycle fast and point. The S&W and Taurus hidden hammer and bobbed hammer guns are made for the pocket carry.

Personally I think it is best to define how you will carry and then buy the type of gun that works best in that mode.

That said, the truth is that a whole lot of people carry S&W 36s and 60s everyday with no problems. Just depends on how much time you have to practice and how fast you will really need to get your gun out.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That last post contains excellent advice.
My experience leads me to completely agree with it.


----------

